# Congratulations To Cody Kilgore!!!



## Kevin (Jan 6, 2014)

Cody is the winner winner of our 2014 Treasure Hunt that was run exclusively in the shout box. Cody correctly identified *this thread* as having the $50 bill hidden in it. 

Nice grab Cody!!!!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 6, 2014)

Congrats Cody!!!! woooohhhooooo


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 6, 2014)

Awesome!!!! Congrats
@Cody Killgore


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 6, 2014)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 6, 2014)

Nice Job Cody!


----------



## DKMD (Jan 6, 2014)

Congrats, Cody!


----------



## Cody Killgore (Jan 6, 2014)

WooohoooO!!! Thanks guys!! Today, I feel lucky! 

Special thanks to the staff who were unable to participate (sorry ripjack!)
Also for putting this whole thing on. Makes me want to go grab an extra special blank and do something similar

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 6, 2014)

What did ya win? Did ya get to keep the fity?


----------



## Cody Killgore (Jan 6, 2014)

Yessir, I was sent $50 via Paypal

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TimR (Jan 6, 2014)

Congrats Cody!


----------

